# Favorite smelling paint?



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

I am always intrigued by the different smells of paint! Used some BM super spec primer on my house today and I think that primer is one of the best ! Anybody else got any favorites?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

P&L primer sealer is better product at better price. Kilz premium water based primer sealer is also very good. Kilz pro x pva is great for nee drywall.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry fast fingers. New drywall.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Have to admit, I like the smell during and just after automotive urethane spraying. I don't know if it's the reducer or hardener or the urethane or the combo of them all that makes the smell. It's like candy to me and makes me want to paint.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gripper used to smell like new sneakers


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> P&L primer sealer is better product at better price. Kilz premium water based primer sealer is also very good. Kilz pro x pva is great for nee drywall.




I am not going to argue with you and I will say no more about it,but I have yet to use ANY pva primer that was any good.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

253 and another vote for automotive with John.
I will add Elastomeric from Glidden as well.....not sure why but I do.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> 253 and another vote for automotive with John.


I like the smell of PPG ext semi:yes: I've become kind of allergic to the smell of any interior latex. I also have to admit to liking the smell of auto finishes


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Every gallon that goes out my door (paid for) smells great.....those freebie and comped ones stink a bit.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Every gallon that goes out my door (paid for) smells great.....those freebie and comped ones stink a bit.


I never thought of it from that angle you sly ol bugger!


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

The smell of drying paint after a final walk through, & the check is in your hand!

Second pick is oil of course!:whistling2:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I like the smell of auto paint as well.. BM ceiling white smell's fresh and clean MMMMM..


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ben Moore Muresco classic formula.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

That goes back a ways...I liked the smell if Ameritone Y500.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ben Moore Muresco classic formula.


Oh yea,,,mmmmmm.
Forgot about that one!


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

the old abr x-100 that was a weird smell


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Seattlepainting said:


> That goes back a ways...I liked the smell if Ameritone Y500.



I have not heard of that product in years...:notworthy: Its dose smell good to me as well.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I can remember yrs. back when S.W carried the Everclean paint. it always smelled like dirty socks! All paints smell like money to me.Get a whiff of that mind ya.


----------



## BioZapp Labs (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone spraying Multi-speck anymore?
I didn't mind the smell of those coatings.
Bathtub refinishers use MS when refinishing countertops, followed by two-part clears.
I've been out of the loop for awhile, but wasn't Multi-speck used alot for wall covering?

Mark


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

_______


----------



## right? or right now? (Dec 15, 2011)

Mmmmm....Iron Clad
Smells like its sticking...now wheres the beer, gotta get that taste outta my mouth.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Although I'm not a fan of Miller Paint, I do think it smells the best. It has a sweeter smell to it than anything I have experienced. Sorta reminds me of chocolate...


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Ever wonder why there are so many jokes about painters sniffing paint fumes .......

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk 2.0 Elite


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't even know why I'm a painter. I don't love painting, and I don't like the smell of any paint, or thinners.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I love the smell of wood though!. I should have been a carpenter.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the smell of strippers, not the kind I use at work though

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk 2.0 Elite


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I love the smell of strippers too In Demand! Coconut or some other flowery/fruity smell.. mmmmmmmmm.

Stain Stomper is a 24hr slow dry primer from Glidden.. it smells like blueberries  And Vapor Barrier primer from Glidden smells and has the texture of a liquid'ized clay.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I love the smell of wood though!. I should have been a carpenter.


nothing better! I miss framing houses because of that, I miss welding because of the different smells you have with different metals both welding, and cutting or grinding.. they all have their own smells. I am sure I have enough heavy metal in me to add a good couple pounds to my weight.. but yeah gotta love some smells


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I love the smell of lacquer in the morning.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the smell of gold and silver rattle cans. :jester:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I like the smell of gold and silver rattle cans. :jester:


Hmmmm so we have an explanation at last !:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Every post is a piece of the puzzle, it is up to the reader to put it together. 

Seriously though have you ever seen those guys with zero brain cells left and a gold paint around their nose and mouth?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Every post is a piece of the puzzle, it is up to the reader to put it together.
> 
> Seriously though have you ever seen those guys with zero brain cells left and a gold paint around their nose and mouth?


None nearby but city yes. Very sad and very scarey


----------



## throbak (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the scent of BM Regal. Kinda a tropical fruit smell to me. I painted our entry, LR and kitchen Christmas eve, and the paint and Fresh tree smell was a welcomed, but temporary vacation from our typical two kids and a cat smell.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

throbak said:


> I like the scent of BM Regal. Kinda a tropical fruit smell to me. I painted our entry, LR and kitchen Christmas eve, and the paint and Fresh tree smell was a welcomed, but temporary vacation from our typical two kids and a cat smell.


I second that ! BM advance has kind of a sweet smell as well! Perhaps a chocolate twist or at least what my chocoholic mind imagines!


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

alertchief said:


> I second that ! BM advance has kind of a sweet smell as well! Perhaps a chocolate twist or at least what my chocoholic mind imagines!


I third that. Regal smells goooood!


----------



## paintguy86 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ppg speedhide zero 6-4310...smells sweet. I love it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

My fave out of paints and primers would be Fresh Start original WB formula


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Anything that isn't _Manor Hall_. That stuff smells like dirty gym socks that were left in a bag and forgotten.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm so glad this got bumped.
every time I see it, I'm tempted to start a "favorite tasting paint" thread, so they're the first and second thread titles any passersby sees.


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Lacquer undercoater. we prime our trim in all NC with it. dries quick and slicks up like glass.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the smell of Binz. I think it's got a 'clean' smell.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Spraying kilz without respirator is the best ha lol


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

We sprayed some doors with advance yesterday and the shop smelled like bakery today,I dont know if that was spanish empanadas we had for lunch haha


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Binz in a closed room or closet, no really I am not sure, some smells good some I guess stink. 
Long story short. I actually painted a small ceiling with BM Superhide Flat White and used some SW semi-gloss trim paint and the home owner told the contractor I was drunk, I smelled like booze, funny part is I quit drinking for 20 years, last year I started to have one 12oz beer a day, I am a slow drinker and it would last me hours, I stopped drinking again over a month ago. So which ever one it was I wont use again. This is the first time in my 18 yrs of painting this has happened to me.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

They all smell like $$$$$ to me..........


----------



## double_cut (Aug 22, 2012)

Minwax high performance wood filler.


----------



## BpPaint&Reno (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow I’m surprised none of you connoisseurs have mentioned Pro classic alkyd interior enamel. That stuff smells like tropical paradise. Actually more like bananas, but easily the most aromatic blend out there.:yes:
 I hate working with it compared to regular Pro Classic, but I was using it for a while cause my paint store was giving it to me at a substantially higher discount. Boy was I in flavour country for a while there.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

I like the smell of Advance from BM.
It smells like the clothing dept. of some stores.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lacquer


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Super spec flat white. Smells like pinesol.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

airplane dope

like wow man. my brother and I would coat our wings with that stuff down in the basement and then like man we were flying because me and my brother would love the smell of that stuff we painted our airplanes with, man would that get us high, it always remind me of being down in the basement paint my airplane with Testor's hot fuel proof airplane dope, and would that cook our little brains, we'd come up for supper and our parents would think we were stoned, but no, it was just from breathing that stuff we painted our airplanes with, it was made by testors (another RPM company) i think it was called Hot Fuel Proof dope. We used it to paint our airplanes down in the basement and boy did it get us off, me and my brother would build our balsa wood u-control airplanes in the basement and paint the paper wings with dope, they didn't call it dope for nuthin..............................


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bill...?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Bill...?



huh, yah, wha


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I love the smell of Behr premium plus ultra.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

California's 2010, vanilla frosting


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Found this older thread on the very same subject.

History repeats itself in PT world...

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/best-smelling-paints-5820/


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Good work TJ.
I can't believe this topic has only been discussed twice.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Good work TJ.
> I can't believe this topic has only been discussed twice.


I just couldn't believe this was the only thread either. I had to do this fact finding mission, now I can sleep at night.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

they all smell like money to me:thumbup:


----------



## jimmyoverspray (Feb 3, 2012)

Aura bath and spa smells like baileys


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone ever use the paintpouri additive? Can make your room smell like vanilla, strawberry, blueberry, cocoanut...horrible seller. I put vanilla in a customers paint about 10 years back because he was always a PITA when he came in. He noticed the next day and said he thought the paint spoiled. Got him to buy some air freshener. :jester:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Classic 99 from SW


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

The old Fresh Start smelled good. Now it is reformulated and smells faintly of cat pee.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> Classic 99 from SW


 They still make 99?:blink:


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

mudbone said:


> They still make 99?:blink:


Yes they do! you have to ask for it. they still make it at the Reno plant.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Any shellac based zinsser product! :thumbup:


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Exterior Kilz thinned with gas and torch fluid! Great aroma, love it!


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Kelly moore 1254 smells really good like frosting lmao


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

All yellow paint smells like bananas.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I like the smell of Advance. I used a dark navy color once and smell kinda of reminded me of fruity pebbles in a chemically painty sorta way.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

tion


Repaintpro said:


> Any shellac based zinsser product! :thumbup:


 Funny you should mention. The shellacs always make me crave margaritas since they smell like I'm brushing on tequila.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cover stain makes me hungry ...


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I like the smell of Fresh Start Alkyd.


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Binz in a closed room or closet, no really I am not sure, some smells good some I guess stink. Long story short. I actually painted a small ceiling with BM Superhide Flat White and used some SW semi-gloss trim paint and the home owner told the contractor I was drunk, I smelled like booze, funny part is I quit drinking for 20 years, last year I started to have one 12oz beer a day, I am a slow drinker and it would last me hours, I stopped drinking again over a month ago. So which ever one it was I wont use again. This is the first time in my 18 yrs of painting this has happened to me.


its called a freebies man... Lol just saying


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

In honor of Steve, what's the best _tasting_ paint…? :whistling2:


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm so glad this got bumped.
> every time I see it, I'm tempted to start a "favorite tasting paint" thread, so they're the first and second thread titles any passersby sees.


Yes, yes. Favorite tasting paint...
Tonight, I made my son a slice of mayo toast after dinner. Noticed some got on my hand and licked it off. Moments later, at a different spot on hand, realizing that I should have not done this, as I am licking a spot of white exterior satin on my palm. 

PT makes my hubby and I laugh long time.  

Think paint. Live paint. Love paint.

(Too bad for CA. Really bummed to hear that, man.)


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty Handy Mandi said:


> I made my son a slice of mayo toast after dinner.


 You are in the company of a legend ...We salute you, Pretty Handy Mandi !


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

PPG speedhide eggshell smells sweet a bit like lacquer
:thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

epretot said:


> All yellow paint smells like bananas.


Did that just"slip" out?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> In honor of Steve, what's the best _tasting_ paint…? :whistling2:


It depends on how high you are lol.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

epretot said:


> All yellow paint smells like bananas.





mudbone said:


> Did that just"slip" out?



Sounds pretty "appeeling".




sorry...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Where has Steve been hiding? Is he camped out in CO now?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Where has Steve been hiding? Is he camped out in CO now?


Don't think he gets good cell reception under that bridge. :no:


----------

